# Lindows



## techiechick (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey do you guys know much about Lindows? 

I hear it's pretty stable and can run some Widows apps. I am considering buying the OS to try it out. But I wanted some feedback from anyone who has used it or has seen it and what they think. 

Thanks!! 
-=*TC*=-


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I thought it was an emmulator that runs on top of Linux!?!?


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

http://www.lindows.com


----------



## techiechick (Oct 11, 2002)

I've been there, I was more curious about any real world people using the OS.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2002)

Is Lindows a type of linux?


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Basically its a $129 dollar Linux OS. :no:


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Basically.. I think its a joke.. why bother? Stick with a real version of Linux.. not some odd created OS that claims to run Windows & Linux Programs.


----------

